# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  دسترسی یک فرم به تمام کاربران (خیلی فوری)

## sh_m

سلام
من چند وقت پیش یک فرم نظرسنجی ایجاد کردم که  فقط کاربرای خاصی با نام کاربری و پسورد خاص امکان ثبت اطلاعات در این فرم را داشتند. ولی بعد از مدتی شرایطی پیش آمده که باید امکان اینکه هر کسی وارد سایت شود بتواند این فرم را ثبت کند داشته باشد. حالا هر چی می گردم و هرچی تنظیمات فرم رو از قسمت مدیریت مجوزها تغییر می دم به نتیجه نمی رسم .یادم نیست که قبلا چکار کردم و راستش تازه کار هم هستم و با شیزپوینت 2007 کار می کنم. میشه راهنمایی کنید که از کدوم قسمت دقیقا باید این تنظیم رو انجام بدم ؟ این تنظیم از infopath  باید باشه یا central administration یا خود مدیریت شیرپوینت ؟

----------


## sarasara

الان به شیرپوینت دسترسی ندارم که دقیق چک کنم ولی این تنظیم باید توی خود SharePoint انجام بگیره؛ ربطی به central administration یا InfoPath نداره! فرم رو باز کنید و از ریبون بالا که form setting رو نشون می ده permission فرم را انتخاب کنید و دسترسی بدین!

----------

